# max themselves financially



## Alladine

Bonjour,
Contexte : l'auteur se moque des gens qui veulent en jeter plein la vue et s'achètent - en général sans en avoir les moyens - une voiture de sport. 
_Always worth a snicker, these folks *max themselves financially* by purchasing an expensive sports car and yet cannot afford routine maintenance, insurance, and gas._
Comment traduire ce "max themselves financially" ? Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser au paon qui fait la roue (sauf que lui, il est vraiment beau...) Il me semble que l'auteur veut dire que ces gens veulent faire croire qu'ils sont plus riches qu'ils ne sont. 
Merci pour vos idées, 
Alladine


----------



## AnnieF

It's a shortened version of "max out", which in this context implies that they spend all the money they have, to the point that they have no money remaining to pay for the other essentials in order to actually run the car.  The WR dictionary gives "plafonner" among other definitions.


----------



## Alladine

AnnieF said:


> It's a shortened version of "max out", which in this context implies that they spend all the money they have, to the point that they have no money remaining to pay for the other essentials in order to actually run the car.  The WR dictionary gives "plafonner" among other definitions.


Thanks Annie, the problem is I don't see how "plafonner" could work here. Peut-être plutôt "se saigner" ?
---..._ ces gens se saignent financièrement en s'achetant une voiture de sport coûteuse mais..._


----------



## Esperluète

T’as la gamme d'expressions classiques comme « vivre au-dessus de ses moyens » ou ton « se saigner (aux quatre veines) ». C’est pas mal du tout mais faudrait essayer de trouver une formulation plus contemporaine pour coller davantage à ton texte et ce « max out ». Un tout bête « Les gens s’endettent à fond » conviendrait déjà mieux àma. Mais on devrait pouvoir trouver mieux.

On dit aussi souvent « faire chauffer la Carte Bleue » en parlant de fortes dépenses, certes pas toujours synonymes de danger imminent d’endettement avec interdiction bancaire et tout le tralala mais y’a un truc à faire je pense avec cette expression. « Max out » est cependant plus fort que faire chauffer la carte bleue car on pousse les dépenses jusqu’à la limite, voire au-delà.

Je sais pas, peut-être « Faire exploser la carte bleue (déraisonnablement) ». Là encore, on ne s’endette pas forcément que via la carte de crédit (on peut s’endetter via une rallonge sur crédit immobilier par exemple, ou prêt à la conso etc.) mais ça rend bien l’image ici je trouve, dans le contexte de ton article.

Le « plafonner » du dico WR est surtout pour les marchés financiers, y’a deux parties dans leur définition en fait, une pour les particuliers et l'autre plutôt les marchés.

« Atteindre le plafond autorisé » ou « atteindre la limite de crédit » est ce que WR propose pour les particuliers. C’est générique évidemment et faut l'adapter. La traduction dico WR est OK mais le registre de « max out » est familier, faudrait y ajouter un équivalent en français.

Pour « to max out » WR précise « mainly US ». Peut-être bien mais c’est une expression très utilisée en anglais britannique également, ça doit faire vingt bonnes années qu’on l’entend au Royaume-Uni, depuis que le surendettement des ménages a explosé.


----------



## Princess Banana

@Esperluète m'a devancée. J'allais aussi proposer "faire chauffer la carte bleue" même si t'as pas l'idée de "s'endetter". C'est familier mais ça colle à l'idée de "max out".

Tu pourrais peut-être aussi dire "dépenser sans compter", "être dans le rouge" ou tout simplement "s'endetter".


----------



## Alladine

J'aime décidément bien "se saigner" qui me paraît dans le même esprit que "max (out)" - je me trompe ? Dois-je rajouter "aux quatre veines" et/ou "financièrement" à votre avis ? Car on comprend bien (avec la suite de la phrase) qu'après un tel achat, on n'a plus de quoi faire face aux dépenses de base inhérentes à ce type de voitures... Idée qu'on n'a pas dans "faire chauffer la carte bleue".


----------



## Kecha

AnnieF said:


> It's a shortened version of "max out", which in this context implies that they spend all the money they have


Don't forget that US cards are actual *credit *cards. "A maxed-out credit card is at, very near, or even over its *credit limit*." The credit limit is not related to the money you have (or don't have): you're supposed to "balance" later on. Closer to a "carte à payement différé". 

So to me it's closer to: ils dépassent leur autorisation de découvert


----------



## Esperluète

Alladine said:


> J'aime décidément bien "se saigner" qui me paraît dans le même esprit que "max (out)" - je me trompe ? Dois-je rajouter "aux quatre veines" et/ou "financièrement" à votre avis ? Car on comprend bien (avec la suite de la phrase) qu'après un tel achat, on n'a plus de quoi faire face aux dépenses de base inhérentes à ce type de voitures... Idée qu'on n'a pas dans "faire chauffer la carte bleue".



« Se saigner » est pas mal je trouve comme je l'ai dit mais un peu vieillot par rapport à to max out, bien qu'évidemment même de jeunes couples l'emploient.

Je suis d'accord que « faire chauffer etc. » est un peu juste ici, j'ai expliqué pourquoi et ai proposé « Faire exploser la carte bleue (déraisonnablement) », ça sonne peut-être un peu trivial mais « max out » est familier. Après, tout dépend de ta cible lectorat et du registre général du texte.


----------



## AnnieF

Kecha said:


> Don't forget that US cards are actual *credit *cards.



There's no mention of cards in Alladine's text, so I don't think we can assume it specifically refers to card spend (though it probably includes it).


----------



## Alladine

AnnieF said:


> There's no mention of cards


 indeed. But the whole idea is definitely about how easy it is to get endebted, mainly because of consumerism.


----------



## archijacq

ils se sont endettés jusqu'au cou


----------



## Alladine

archijacq said:


> ils se sont endettés jusqu'au cou


 au présent, c'est vrai que c'est une expression qui existe et qui correspond bien aussi .


----------



## Itisi

Pas 'se saigner', en tout cas. Ce n'est pas la même idée, comme je le comprends, en tout cas : ils se sont saignés pour envoyer leur enfant en vacances, par exemple.


----------



## Esperluète

Et tu aurais raison de le comprendre ainsi. Hormis son côté un peu vieillot et son registre différent de « max out » (mais on peut passer outre) le problème de « se saigner » est qu’il induit une forte idée de sacrifice, contraire à l’esprit de « max out » ici (#1) où l’on est sur le terrain hédoniste.

Le « s’endetter jusqu’au cou » d'archijacq est bien, ou « s’endetter à fond/un max »  (pour garder la tonalité familière de max out).


----------



## Laurent2018

Ils se "ruinent", mais c'est plus violent que "se saigner"...


----------



## Alladine

Esperluète said:


> son registre différent de « max out »


max (out), comme tu le dis plus loin, a une tonalité familière, alors je ne comprends pas en quoi c'est différent comme registre..?
Et Itisi, je comprends "se saigner" comme dans ton exemple, donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu dis : "pas _se saigner_ en tout cas".
Mais les autres propositions (Archijacq, Esperluète, Laurent), me vont bien, merci.


----------



## Itisi

Alladine said:


> Et Itisi, je comprends "se saigner" comme dans ton exemple, donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu dis : "pas _se saigner_ en tout cas".


Parce que


Esperluète said:


> le problème de « se saigner » est qu’il induit une forte idée de sacrifice, contraire à l’esprit de « max out » ici (#1) où l’on est sur le terrain hédoniste.


----------



## catheng06

se criblent de dettes ??


----------



## k194

flambent tout leur argent ?


----------



## Itisi

Esperluète said:


> s’endetter un max


 Je vote pour cette proposition.


----------



## Laurent2018

Alladine, si l'aspect "en mettre plein la vue" te paraît important, tu pourrais traduire par "ils vont jusqu'à se ruiner"...
Ceci dit, je n'ai vu aucun exemple où "max out" est utilisé à la forme _réfléchie_...'y a une certaine logique


----------



## Esperluète

Alladine said:


> max (out), comme tu le dis plus loin, a une tonalité familière, alors je ne comprends pas en quoi c'est différent comme registre..?



To max out : registre familier. Se saigner : courant/neutre.


----------



## Alladine

Esperluète said:


> To max out : registre familier. Se saigner : courant/neutre.


Où puis-je trouver ce genre de précision stp ?
Vous êtes nombreux à parler de "to max OUT", mais l'auteur dit "max THEMSELVES"


Laurent2018 said:


> Ceci dit, je n'ai vu aucun exemple où "max out" est utilisé à la forme _réfléchie_...'y a une certaine logique


Quelle différence y voyez-vous ? Quelle est la logique que tu vois Laurent ? L'aspect d'en mettre plein la vue ?


----------



## Esperluète

Alladine said:


> Où puis-je trouver ce genre de précision stp ?



Dans le dico WR par exemple  (j’en parle en #4) : max out - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com

Et dans les dictionnaires. Si tu tapes « To max out » dans Google, la première définition sur laquelle tu tombes est celle-ci :

_max out. informal. — phrasal verb with max uk /mæks/ us verb. [ T ] to spend or use the largest amount that is allowed, so you cannot spend or use any more: When they max out their credit cards, they go to money lenders._

Aussi ici : MAX OUT | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary

Se saigner : Définitions : se saigner - Dictionnaire de français Larousse (aucune indication particulière de registre, donc français courant).



Alladine said:


> Où puis-je trouver ce genre de précision stp ?
> Vous êtes nombreux à parler de "to max OUT", mais l'auteur dit "max THEMSELVES"



C’est en tout cas presque toujours utilisé avec « out » en BE.


----------



## Itisi

Que ce soit 'to max out' ou 'to max oneself' (que je ne trouve nulle part), il s'agit d;un registre familier.


----------



## Laurent2018

Alladine, pas de forme réfléchie c'est correct sur le plan grammatical et aussi logique, parce que pour agir en "max out", ce n'est_ jamais _réfléchi (=inconsidéré)


----------



## Alladine

Laurent2018 said:


> ce n'est_ jamais _réfléchi (=inconsidéré)


...


----------



## Alladine

---_claquent tout leur argent pour s'acheter une voiture de sport qui coûte les yeux de la tête... ? _Là on est dans le registre familier.


----------



## Laurent2018

Héhé, à mettre en rapport avec les entrepreneurs "fiduciaries" !!


----------

